# JAXB Objekte erzeugen



## Guest (12. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine grundsätzliche Verständnisfrage zum Unmarshalling in JAXB. Ich habe mit xjc aus meinem Schema eine eine Menge von Java-Klassen generieren lassen. Jetzt habe ich ziemlich viele xml files, für die ich mit JAXB Objekte generieren lassen will. Ich verstehe nun nicht ganz, wie ich das für die verschiedenen files durchführen muss, da diese verschieden aufgebaut sind und es sich um ziemlich viele files handelt. Mittels einer Schleife lass ich die Files einlesen, aber muss ich dann für jedes File einzeln Code wie diesen anlegen?


```
Person person =  (Person )unMarshaller.unmarshal( new FileInputStream( "person .xml" ) );
```

Also muss ich dann doch wieder jedes einzelne xml-File ansehen und für jedes Element in diesem File eine Codezeile wie diese durchführen?

Und wie kann ich dann auf die erzeugten Objekte zugreifen? 

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir hier das Grundverständnis.

Danke...

karlo[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2006)

Der Sinn von jaxb ist eigentlich das du anhand einer XML Schema Definintion Model Klassen generierst die sich in XML Dateien persistieren lassen.
In der Regel besteht dein persistiertes Datenmodell dementsprechend aus einer einzigen XML Datei.
Versuch mal deinen Anwendungsfall zu  beschreiben.
Versuchst du mehrere XMLs die auf unterschiedlichen Schemas beruhen in ein einziges Datenmodell zu laden, oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2006)

danke schon mal für die antwort. 

es ist so: ich habe eine menge von xml-files. diese files beschreiben eine menge von screens. zu den xml-files gibt es genau eine schema datei. mein ziel ist es, die informationen, die in den xml-files abgelegt sind, graphisch anzeigen zu lassen. d. h. pro xml-file möchte ich eine graphische anzeige erstellen. daher dachte ich, dass ich jaxb verwende, um die informationen aus den xml-files in java objekte umzuwandeln, damit ich diese informationen noch weiter bearbeiten kann und dann mit hilfe von java zeichnen kann. und nun habe ich bisher aus der schema datei klassen generiert. und bräuchte jetzt noch java-objekte für die einzelnen xml-files... das dachte ich, geht mit hilfe von unmarshalling. aber vielleicht hab ich das auch falsch verstanden?!?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2006)

Ja. Wenn du die Klassen aus dem selben Schema erzeugt hast wie den XML Dateien zugrundeliegt kannst du das einfach unmarshalen.
Für jede Datei einmal logischerweise.


----------

